

GoCircuit: Simple language-agnostic cluster programming - whatupdave
https://github.com/gocircuit/circuit

======
eikenberry
Gophercon talk:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2VaXnRhob0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2VaXnRhob0)

Gophercon slides: [https://github.com/gophercon/2014-talks/blob/master/petar-
ma...](https://github.com/gophercon/2014-talks/blob/master/petar-maymounkov-
go-circuit.pdf?raw=true)

------
chuckledog
Seems like a nice fit for cloud environments.

~~~
nkozyra
I've played with this ... it's close to being a distributed version of
channels ... mature and well designed.

~~~
chuckledog
Cool! Does it do anything interesting during a network partition?

